# I need a caliper for a 1989 Audi 200 QT



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

I need a rear passenger side caliper and I dont know where I can find one for under 130. Does anybody have any suggestions????


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: I need a caliper for a 1989 Audi 200 QT (audiguy06)*

Try http://www.diypartscatalog.com


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: I need a caliper for a 1989 Audi 200 QT (yodasfro)*

Thanks for the site but I found a site that had one for 50 dollars cheaper I found one for 120 where as your site was 171... but thanks for the help


----------

